# duvet digging



## Misty (Nov 14, 2003)

Cleveland has started the most annoting habit it of digging our duvet at 2 in the morning. He'll burrow for all his little furry paws are worth. You put him on the floor and pop! up he comes again. 
I've had 7 weeks of holiday recently and he's never known me to be home that long. Do you think he's been unsettled by it? Perhaps sleeping during the day now and being up all night. We always have a good evening play session but it doesn't seem to help. I can live with lack of sleep (barely) I just turn into a crabbit teacher but my hubby is up 40ft ladders most of the day and I worry with him not sleeping.
Tried shutting Clevey out but he just cries and pulled up carpet at door.
What can I do?


----------



## Artful Badger (Jun 10, 2004)

Do you mean he's kneading the covers? (Some of my cats get into our bed and enjoy the squishiness --- think of their dear old mum --- and start kneading vigorously.)

Or is he digging to get under the covers? 

I have one cat that loves to burrow under to sleep. Does he sleep under the covers? Maybe if you just helped him find a hidey spot he'd curl up and sleep and let you be (assuming you have enough room to share?). 

Maybe he'd like to have a separate bit of bedding to love up that is away from your bed? (It's a long shot I think but maybe it's worth a try.)

You could set up a water sprayer near by and squirt him every time, if that would work with him, but it's bound to get you wet too. I've heard of people setting up a vaccuum cleaner on a switchable outlet and quick turning it on when the cat bothers them in the night...but until he learns from that it means waking everyone up even worse!

~Heather


----------



## TAsunder (Apr 6, 2004)

When one of my cats has too much energy, she sees the boogey man under the duvet (I'm not sure if I actually have a duvet or not, I am a man and thus incapable of determining this). She paws at it and it often seems like a digging motion. Early on when she would sleep near me, she would dig under my arm, too.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

7 weeks of Holiday? 
I'm moving to Scotland! :wink:


----------



## Misty (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm a teacher  Might be stressful at times but with around 13 weeks of holiday a year, I can't complain!!!

Cleveland isn't digging at anything in partcular like a foot or movement, h just burrows for all he's worth. He seems to be getting a bit better now, I reckon he's just having to alter his routine slightly now I'm back at work. Once he gets his little kitty playmate hopefully it'll help too. Either that or we'll have to furballs digging our duvet :?


----------



## Richard-Hawk (Aug 30, 2004)

My kitten constantly "paws" things nething that he can get his nails into, his alternatly does left and right front pawn digging his nails in like hes trying to fluff things up...

hes always done that so i asumed it was normal ?

Richard


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

Richard,
If Bob alternates paws while extending his claws into something, it is very likely that he is "kneading." Usually that is a sign of comfort and/or pleasure. Many cats will do this when you are holding them, and they often purr at the same time.


----------

